# How is Pike Island looking for this weekend?



## EachHit71 (Dec 12, 2007)

It was great to me a couple of Sundays ago.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Usually Pike and New Cumberland are nearly identical. So use this first one to see how it is today and the projected height for this weekend....and it's not so good. the second one will give some good info on a day to day basis.
http://newweb.erh.noaa.gov/ahps2/ri...&data[]=hydrograph&submit=Make+my+River+Page!

http://www.lrd-wc.usace.army.mil/text/pitrpti.txt
They're saying 20 ft on Sat and about 18 by Sun.


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

the water level is real high its 24 ft if im not mistan you cant even fish off the pier when its that high but the fishing has been great their when water is lower


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

As of this morning they revised their projection to 28 ft by tomorrow at about 7 pm. I don't see any fishing on either this weekend. And yes JK, you're correct on the water level being too high to fish off the wall. I don't remember how high it has to be for that to happen , but I'd bet we are past it. Maybe someone will chime in here and clue us in...


----------



## EachHit71 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks guys for the info. Its over a 2 hour drive for me just to look at the water. I normally fish 72nd in Cleveland.


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

At 22' its on the pier at Pike Island,just drove by there on my way home from work.It's very high and muddy.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

They're projecting flood stage by sometime tomorrow! Yikes.........!


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

http://newweb.erh.noaa.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=whlw2&view=1,1,1,1,1,1

33' yesterday, at 22' water is at top of fishing pier.

45.1 Lock walls overtopped. 
45.0 Lock walls overtopped 
38.0 Navigation suspended, lock out of service. 
37.0 LOW LYING AREAS OF WHEELING ISLAND BEGIN TO FLOOD. 
34.0 or 13.0 feet on the upper gage, water begins to flood golf course near Tiltonsville 
22.0 water reaches the fishing pier on right downstream bank


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

very nice post goodday interesting info you put in your post


----------

